# Auburn/red hair color



## rosebeauty34 (Nov 23, 2005)

I have light to medium brown hair that I would like to make a nice auburn or red shade but without purple tones. I have been using Loreal Preference in 6AM-light amber brown and it looks nice, but hubby would like it more red and I am willing to try it.

Is there a store brand that is good for auburn/reds? I have a few grays too so I like permanent color to cover it.

Thanks,:icon_smil


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 23, 2005)

You want to stay away from a violet or a blue base. If you use the store kits, they really don't tell you what the base color is. You can try a med. or dark auburn - look more in the browns section as opposed to the reds. You want to add a gradual red into what you have, not turn into carrot top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like Garnier 100% color. It really takes well and seems to last quite awhile. I have used the Dark Golden Brown - and that actually gave me some red tones (my natural undertones being a brunette) so if you want - check out that line... I haven't looked in awhile, but I'm sure they have auburns. Just steer away from anything "plum".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Nov 23, 2005)

Okay, thanks, I will look for the Garnier 100% color. Yes, I am afraid of the carrot head, lol. I will just go a little redder at first.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 23, 2005)

Better to add gradually, with red.... once it's in there, it's staying there until you bleach it out. So better not to go overboard at first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 23, 2005)

I can attest to that. Unless you are prepared to stick with red for a VERY LONG time....listen to Janelle!!


----------



## wvpumpkin (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey there, I though red was really hard to get to stay in. I have strawberry blonde hair and when I color it darker shades of red, they fade so quickly, like in 2 weeks or less? Am I doing something wrong? I would love for mine to stay in for along time.:icon_chee


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 27, 2005)

Sometimes the "vibrancy" of red might fade a bit, but the actual color pigment stays in a looooong time. So if you were to dye your hair brown, you'd see reddish tones in there too. I like that 100% color, it's the longest I've seen a store dye stay in (and stay fade resistant). You also want to use a shampoo &amp; conditioner for color treated hair. (I like Matrix Color.Smart) If they are too strong, it can also make color fade quicker. (As well as sun, chlorine, etc.)


----------

